# ανακριτής = investigating judge / magistrate, examining judge / magistrate



## Alexandra (Oct 3, 2011)

Ποια είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για τον δικαστικό που έχει αναλάβει μια ανάκριση;


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

investigating judge 
ή 
examining judge

μέχρι να περάσουν οι αρμόδιοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 3, 2011)

Δεν έχεις να προτείνεις τίποτα μονολεκτικό;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2011)

Αν το περικείμενο το επιτρέπει, γιατί όχι interviewer;


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

Γελούσαμε πάντα στην Αγγλία όταν ακούγαμε στις ειδήσεις το ευφημιστικό για κάποιον ύποπτο, ότι «he is being interviewed by police». Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να πεις τον δικαστή-ανακριτή _interviewer_. Έχουμε τον _interrogator_ για μονολεκτικό, αλλά ούτε αυτός κάνει της Αλεξάνδρας.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2011)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μόνο ευφημιστικό πλέον, αλλά κοινώς χρησιμοποιούμενο. Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος όμως, καθώς δεν με έχουν ανακρίνει ποτέ. 

Αν ισχύει όμως, το προσδιορίζει αυτό που θα βάλεις μπροστά. Αν πεις δηλαδή police interviewer δεν νομίζω κανείς να καταλάβει ότι του παίρνει συνέντευξη για δουλειά. 

Edit: Μην ξεχνάμε, και το λέω γενικώς για τις χρήσεις ευφημισμών ίσως, ότι όλοι φέρονται ως εγκληματίες, μέχρι να αποδειχθεί στο δικαστήριο. Δεν είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Αν ισχύει όμως, το προσδιορίζει αυτό που θα βάλεις μπροστά. Αν πεις δηλαδή police interviewer δεν νομίζω κανείς να καταλάβει ότι του παίρνει συνέντευξη για δουλειά.


Ναι, αλλά έτσι παύει να είναι το μονολεκτικό που ζητάει η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 3, 2011)

Λυπάμαι, αλλά ούτε εγώ γνωρίζω την ύπαρξη μονολεκτικού όρου [και για να είμαι ειλικρινής ούτε στ' αγγλικά ούτε και στα γαλλικά]. Οι δύο όροι που παρέθεσε στην αρχή ο nickel νομίζω ότι είναι οι συνηθέστερα χρησιμοποιούμενοι (βλ. κι εδώ). Φοβάμαι επίσης ότι δεν θα συμφωνήσω με την ευρηματική πρόταση του Αζιμούθιου για τον interviewer μια και ο όρος αυτός δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση.


----------



## rogne (Oct 3, 2011)

magistrate?


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

Ο σκέτος magistrate πάλι δικαστικός είναι. Ο ανακριτής είναι *examining magistrate* (και στον Τσέχοφ).


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2011)

Ναι, εννοούσα ότι θα το λέει κάπου αλλού ή αν είναι ταινία θα είμαστε στο αστυνομικό τμήμα ή στο δικαστήριο στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, οπότε το police ή όποιο άλλο θα περιττ(σσ)εύουν, Ζαζ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2011)

Σε υποτιτλισμό αστυνομικού σηριαλ από γαλλικα στα αγγλικά (στο BBC) ο ανακριτής (που δεν υπάρχει στην Αγγλία) μεταφραζόταν όπως λέει ο Νίκελ, investigating judge την πρώτη φορά και μετά σκέτο judge.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2011)

Και επειδή μου ήρθε τώρα. Αποκλείεται δηλαδή να ψάχνουμε για τον σκέτο examiner;


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2011)

Αζιμούθιε, στο σήριαλ που αναφέρω η δράση και το μπλα μπλα με τους μάρτυρες γινόταν στο γραφείο του ανακριτή, ούτε στο τμήμα, ούτε στο δικαστήριο.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2011)

Ναι, το κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ένα σκέτο _examiner_ θα αναφέρεται σε προηγούμενο _medical examiner_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

Υπάρχει και λήμμα στη Wikipedia:

In an inquisitorial system of law the *examining magistrate* or *investigating magistrate* is a judge who carries out investigations into cases and arranges prosecutions.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Examining_magistrate

Το γαλλικό:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juge_d'instruction_en_France


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2011)

Η ανάκριση αγγλιστί ονομάζεται _*investigation*_. Δηλαδή, η αυστηρά νομική έννοια του όρου _ανάκριση_ δεν είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε στις αστυνομικές ταινίες με τις ερωτήσεις και τις απαντήσεις, αλλά σημαίνει έρευνα. Δεν ανακρίνεται, δηλαδή, ένα πρόσωπο, αλλά η υπόθεση.
Από τον Κώδικα Ποινικής Δικονομίας:
*ΑΡΘΡΟ 239: Σκοπός της ανάκρισης*
1. Σκοπός της ανάκρισης είναι η συλλογή των αναγκαίων αποδεικτικών στοιχείων για να βεβαιωθεί η τέλεση εγκλήματος και να αποφασιστεί αν πρέπει να εισαχθεί κάποιος σε δίκη γι' αυτό. 

*ΑΡΘΡΟ 251: Καθήκοντα εκείνου που ενεργεί την ανάκριση*
Ο ανακριτής και οι ανακριτικοί υπάλληλοι [...] οφείλουν χωρίς χρονοτριβή να συγκεντρώνουν πληροφορίες για το έγκλημα και τους υπαιτίους του, να εξετάζουν μάρτυρες και κατηγορουμένους, να μεταβαίνουν επί τόπου για ενέργεια αυτοψίας,[...] να διεξάγουν έρευνες, να καταλαμβάνουν πειστήρια και γενικά να ενεργούν οτιδήποτε είναι αναγκαίο για τη συλλογή και τη διατήρηση των αποδείξεων, καθώς και για την εξασφάλιση των ιχνών του εγκλήματος. 
​
Και από το Black's:
*Investigate*: 1. To inquire into (a matter) systematically; to make a suspect the subject of a criminal inquiry. 2. To make an official inquiry (=the process of taking evidence to determine the truth about a disputed point of fact)​Θα έλεγα ότι η απόδοση που προτείνει το wordreference, το οποίο αναφέρει παραπάνω ο rogne, δεν είναι σωστή, ή τουλάχιστον δεν είναι πλήρης, αν δεν συνοδεύεται από τη λέξη examining. Έχουμε ασχοληθεί αναλυτικά με την απόδοση του όρου magistrate στο σχετικό νήμα.

Για το λόγο αυτό, συμφωνώ με τη χρήση του investigating judge/magistrate, που βάλαμε στον τίτλο, ωστόσο το examining νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος, καθώς επικεντρώνεται αποκλειστικά στην εξέταση προσώπων, και όχι στην έρευνα, η οποία είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ανάκρισης άκυρο, βρίσκω πως οι όροι είναι συνώνυμοι. :)


----------

